# Diesel Generator voltage fluctuates



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Because it's at your house that makes it DIY and I'm not sure we're allowed to help you on this. The site does have a sister site at www.DIYChatroom.com where you'll certainly be welcome. Unless or until a moderator locks the thread, I'm going to assume we can advise you.

The dip when a load is added is normal and to be expected.

As to the fluctuations, we need numbers. You need to monitor the system while it's running and tell us what happens to voltage as those lights vary in output. You also need to read the specs of the equipment and see what they consider normal range for steady state operation. You mentioned " a few volts". 

Heck even the power company can deliver +/- 15% and be within industry accepted tolerance. We are spoiled here; it runs about 2% variation. Your results may vary.


----------



## Manasa (Apr 12, 2018)

Check this,
They provide a very good service and guide you through the solution.

Apollo Power Systems 

Apollo exclusive Service division undertakes Servicing of all types of Generators from 3 to 3000 kVA and offers a slew of Annual Maintenance Contracts (AMCs) with pre-defined response time & service quality. The in-house Service team has the competence to service virtually any Generator, whatever make or model.

The Service team headed by the Industry professional comprises of Trained, experienced, dedicated & skilled Service Engineers, Product Support Executives & Service Managers, and work 24 x 7 to address the problems associated with DG sets and AMF / Synchronizing panels, maintained by them.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

